# South Bend 13"  Portland OR CL



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/south-bend-13-lathe/6591627490.html


----------



## dlane (May 30, 2018)

It’s a nice one a little pricey, hope all the red stuff isn’t his health issues


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2018)

I guess it sold quick in spite of the "blood" 
How much was he asking?


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2018)

I think it was $3995.00.  Pricey as dlane said, but around here nice lathes like that are hard to find.


----------

